# 'Breaking Bad' reveals eerie new poster



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

After viewing the "Red Wedding", can't wait to see how this end. 

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/06/05/breaking-bad-poster/


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

The Ba in a box on the poster makes me think of barium on the periodic table. That might be a hint that the Walt's cancer will getting much worse. (Note: I only watched the first season or two of the series.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Thom said:


> The Ba in a box on the poster makes me think of barium on the periodic table. That might be a hint that the Walt's cancer will getting much worse. (Note: I only watched the first season or two of the series.)


The opening for the show has always featured symbols from the periodic table...


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Is the poster inferring that Walter will literally get "a taste of his own medicine"?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Thom said:


> The Ba in a box on the poster makes me think of barium on the periodic table. That might be a hint that the Walt's cancer will getting much worse. (Note: I only watched the first season or two of the series.)


Nah. That's what Walt has been doing with everyone they meet all along. Bury 'Em.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Really? This has been part of the logo for the show since the beginning along with the Bromine symbol for the 'Breaking' part. Why are people reading more into it than that?

I Just binge-watched the whole series up to the beginning of series 5 and that's planned for the weekend.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Is last season available for streaming somewhere? I would sort of like to rewatch so I can bring myself up to speed.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

They do that with the series title and opening credits. The same with the smoke, this poster is just keeping with the style.



















I LOVE Breaking Bad. Bittersweet with it coming to an end, but I can't wait to see it unfold.

Greg


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> Is last season available for streaming somewhere? I would sort of like to rewatch so I can bring myself up to speed.


Yes. Series 1-4 are all on Netflix (and possibly Amazon Prime).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*'Breaking Bad' Finale: Vince Gilligan Cried While Writing AMC Series' Ending
*
From HuffPost
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/05/breaking-bad-finale-vince-gilligan-cried_n_3393947.html

[no spoilers...]


> The finale of "Breaking Bad" will be emotional for all of us, but it sounds like creator Vince Gilligan is taking it hardest of all, since he recently admitted, "I actually cried writing the end - 'The end' on the last episode. I havent since then."
> 
> According to The Hollywood Reporter, Gilligan opened up about the process of crafting the "Breaking Bad" ending at a recent panel to benefit 826LA at Largo in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes. Series 1-4 are all on Netflix (and possibly Amazon Prime).


Thanks. I forgot the upcoming is the second half of the fifth season. Hoping to find the first half of season 5 somewhere.

Edit to add: On second thought, surely they will re-air the first half of the season before the second half starts.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Edit to add: On second thought, surely they will re-air the first half of the season before the second half starts.


They already did. They may have a last minute marathon or something, but they re-aired the first eight episodes of S5 a few weeks ago.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

can not wait


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm excited to watch when they are airing. I watched the entire series over the winter and this will be the first set of episodes I'll be able to watch and follow the discussions as they air.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm going to post this in the Season Pass Alerts forum as well, and figured this would be an OK place to post in this forum.

My "ToDo List" for First Run & Repeats of _Breaking Bad_ is picking up the Pilot on 6/21 at 11:00 p.m. Central Time on AMC, followed by the next four episodes in what looks like it could be an entire series replay marathon, airing maybe just Friday nights into early Saturday or something???

The problem is my program guide is only populated up to 8:00 Friday, June 28th at this point.

Just a heads up to anyone who has missed any of the series that there may be a chance to get caught from AMC broadcasts.

This will flesh out, I'm sure, as future program guide data populates in the coming days or weeks.

It may need to pick up if they are going to air the entire series again before the August 11th start of the remaining Season 5/series episodes.

If you're interested, you may want to keep an eye out for this.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder if they are airing the uncensored versions that they originally aired?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> I wonder if they are airing the uncensored versions that they originally aired?


Dream on....


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

What's eerie about it?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> What's eerie about it?


Try *reading* the link to EW. 

With each season of Breaking Bad comes a new poster *featuring Walter White* (Bryan Cranston). Every new expression of the show and our devolving antihero has managed to become more sinister than the last, culminating in season 4′s extremely volatile evil stare and season 5′s demand to all hail the king.

AMC just revealed the new poster for the highly anticipated final eight episodes, which start up on AMC on Aug. 11. Its the most foreboding yet, and *Walt is nowhere to be found. *

All *[BA]*d things must come to an end


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Try *reading* the link to EW.
> 
> With each season of Breaking Bad comes a new poster *featuring Walter White* (Bryan Cranston). Every new expression of the show and our devolving antihero has managed to become more sinister than the last, culminating in season 4′s extremely volatile evil stare and season 5′s demand to all hail the king.
> 
> ...


You might want to look a little closer at the smoke.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Hank said:


> I wonder if they are airing the uncensored versions that they originally aired?


What differed in the censored and uncensored versions?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

smbaker said:


> What differed in the censored and uncensored versions?


I notice a lot of the censoring in the Netflix versions, which is really strange.

harsher language (although not *that* harsh!). They censored out when Jesse tells Walt he doesn't want to wear the safty suit because it will "look gay" (or maybe he said "look like a ***", I can't remember).

Nudity (boobs!).

There were a few scenes totally cut out, like when Skyler gives Walt a handjob for his 50th birthday. Also some early car wash scenes were totally cut for no reason I can see (when Walt is forced to wash the wheels of one of his students while he and his girlfriend watch and make fun of Walt).

Here are some more (but far from complete): 
http://www.movie-censorship.com/report.php?ID=868189
http://www.movie-censorship.com/report.php?ID=243014


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Johncv said:


> Try *reading* the link to EW.
> 
> With each season of Breaking Bad comes a new poster *featuring Walter White* (Bryan Cranston). Every new expression of the show and our devolving antihero has managed to become more sinister than the last, culminating in season 4′s "extremely volatile" evil stare and season 5′s demand to "all hail the king."
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. I didn't realize that was an indisputable fact not to be questioned.

What's eerie about it?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

All I see is a face in the smoke or that's what I think it is. Am I correct, is that suppose to be scary?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't see a face. It's like clouds. 

I see a big sperm holding a gun.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Hank said:


> II see a big sperm holding a gun.


AK-47 or AR-15?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smbaker said:


> AK-47 or AR-15?


I think it's the .50 cal that Walt bought during the opening scene of S5.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Now that's more like it.

Greg


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

http://www.pidjin.net/2012/08/01/dont-speak/


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ_gEa14Otk[/media]


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

A great refresher of the first 4.5 seasons. Obviously includes spoilers through the first half of season 5.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

This is hysterical. Bryan Cranston walked the floor of comicon wearing a lifelike Heisenberg mask as his disguise. Story and pics:

http://www.businessinsider.com/bryan-cranston-heisenberg-mask-2013-7


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> This is hysterical. Bryan Cranston walked the floor of comicon wearing a lifelike Heisenberg mask as his disguise. Story and pics:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/bryan-cranston-heisenberg-mask-2013-7


That's great!

Beats Karen Gillan, who was on the Guardians of the Galaxy panel (or maybe just a Marvel movie panel) and whipped off a very realistic wig to reveal her shaved head (for the movie). Then, in an idiotic burst of enthusiasm, she tossed the wig into the audience. "Um, I'm gonna need that back..." Right, like THAT was going to happen. So apparently, she's now bald until she can get a replacement wig.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> This is hysterical. Bryan Cranston walked the floor of comicon wearing a lifelike Heisenberg mask as his disguise. Story and pics:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/bryan-cranston-heisenberg-mask-2013-7


That is awesome! Even the glasses. And then the mask sitting there in front of him while he spoke. Nicely done Bryan. :up:


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's a video of the whole panel. The mask stuff is in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's great!
> 
> Beats Karen Gillan, who was on the Guardians of the Galaxy panel (or maybe just a Marvel movie panel) and whipped off a very realistic wig to reveal her shaved head (for the movie). Then, in an idiotic burst of enthusiasm, she tossed the wig into the audience. "Um, I'm gonna need that back..." Right, like THAT was going to happen. So apparently, she's now bald until she can get a replacement wig.


She got the wig back at the end of the panel I think.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> She got the wig back at the end of the panel I think.


Could be the report I saw was from a live-tweet before the end...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

zordude said:


> She got the wig back at the end of the panel I think.


Here you go:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> Here's a video of the whole panel. The mask stuff is in the first 10 minutes.


Thanks for posting this.

I wonder if there is anyone that got pictures taken with him when he was walking the floor and didn't know (yet) that it was really him and not just a guy in a mask.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

NY Times is having a panel discussion with Vince Gilligan and the cast on 7/30 at 6:30 PM EDT:

http://nytimes.whsites.net/timestalks/

Live simulcast at http://nytimes.com/artsbeat


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> NY Times is having a panel discussion with Vince Gilligan and the cast on 7/30 at 6:30 PM EDT:
> 
> http://nytimes.whsites.net/timestalks/
> 
> Live simulcast at http://nytimes.com/artsbeat


Also, The Writers' Room premieres tonight at 2200 on the Sundance channel.

http://www.sundancechannel.com/series/the-writers-room

The discussion tonight is Breaking Bad.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

New Trailer: Bryan Cranston, recites Percy Bysshe Shelley's "Ozymandias"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

dslunceford said:


> New Trailer: Bryan Cranston, recites Percy Bysshe Shelley's "Ozymandias"
> 
> YouTube Link: Breaking Bad Trailer


That's incredibly apt. I love it. Kind of a spoiler for anyone that understands the poem, but not really surprising. It's not like anyone should be expecting the series to end with a series of marriages, after all. Walt's hubris has always been his his hamartia.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Listen to Cranston's narration carefully. Either the audio was recorded in the worst studio ever, or this is actually taken from one of the remaining episodes.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

GoPackGo said:


> Listen to Cranston's narration carefully. Either the audio was recorded in the worst studio ever, or this is actually taken from one of the remaining episodes.


Wouldn't surprise me. 'Ozymandias' is the title of the 3rd to last episode.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Fantastic: Breaking Bad, The Middle School Musical


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

The musical is great! 

Zevida mentioned this in a thread over in HH, but for those like me who didn't already know, I thought it might be worth a mention here as well.

Netflix now has the first half of season 5 available for streaming. Good time to get caught up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Love that musical! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> All I see is a face in the smoke or that's what I think it is. Am I correct, is that suppose to be scary?


Is there a face in the smoke? Am I blind that I can't see it? If I squint my eyes and stand on my head then maybe there is something that in an alternate universe looks like a skull.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

For what it's worth, my guess is that this:








...is smoke issuing from the muzzle of the gun that Walt bought in S5:E1, which was actually one of these:








Which is an M60 medium machine gun, 7.62x51mm NATO, aka .308 caliber. It fires 500+ rounds per minute, which means that the four ammo boxes we saw will last Walt less than 2 minutes.

My guess for the final scene: Vince Gilligan has always said that he's telling the story of how a mild-mannered HS chemistry teacher turned into Scarface. So the final scene is where Walt slumps over the gun above, having used it on all his enemies.

The scene in *Scarface* would be:

Tony Montana: You wanna f--k with me? Okay. You wanna play rough? Okay. Say hello to my little friend!
[Tony shoots]

...Walt will say something appropriate, I'm sure.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dslunceford said:


> Fantastic: Breaking Bad, The Middle School Musical


They have done so cool musicals. I also love the Star Trek one they did.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

"Candy." heh heh.

(I was wondering about the kids and the drug references until I realized that there really weren't any...)


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

New video by the Fine Brothers is Breaking Bad in 8 minutes.






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDqGAUvWKkU[/media]


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've seen Bryan Cranston a couple of times recently on tv. It's surprising how much younger he looks in real life than Walter White.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jamesl said:


> Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I've seen Bryan Cranston a couple of times recently on tv. It's surprising how much younger he looks in real life than Walter White.


I was thinking this last night as I was rewatching some of the episodes from season 4. I wondered how much was make-up and just him assuming the character.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

dtle said:


> Is the poster inferring that Walter will literally get "a taste of his own medicine"?





ufo4sale said:


> All I see is a face in the smoke or that's what I think it is. Am I correct, is that suppose to be scary?





Hank said:


> I don't see a face. It's like clouds.
> 
> I see a big sperm holding a gun.





Zevida said:


> Is there a face in the smoke? Am I blind that I can't see it? If I squint my eyes and stand on my head then maybe there is something that in an alternate universe looks like a skull.


How's this for more clarity in the imagery ...









It looks to me kinda' like Heisenberg in a vat of acid.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Almost here and I cannot wait!!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I was watching reruns last night and the bumpers had the same errie image.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Tweet from Dean Norris (spoilered for language, not for spoilers)



Spoiler


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

danterner said:


> Tweet from Dean Norris (spoilered for language, not for spoilers)
> 
> * SPOILER *


I wonder if Dean Norris misses the Breaking Bad writers. 

Greg


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

A Simple and Convenient Synthesis of Pseudoephedrine From
N-Methylamphetamine

(by O. Hai,*a and I. B. Hakken****a,b)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> A Simple and Convenient Synthesis of Pseudoephedrine From
> N-Methylamphetamine
> 
> (by O. Hai,*a and I. B. Hakken****a,b)


Lol :up:


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

jamesl said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDqGAUvWKkU[/media]


Honest trailer indeed-

A baby who only shows up when it's convenient...
A son who we're not sure we're allowed to make fun of....

soooooooooooooo true!


----------

